# Holmes Cnty, Fla



## Swamprat (Sep 9, 2004)

We are currently needing 2 members for a total of 10 or 11 on 1780+- acres
Dues are set at 1000.00. There will be a pin in system and bucks must have a six point minimum. other rules will be established as needed

The property is a mix of planted pines in various stages, oak hammocks, clearcuts, cypress & titi ponds, creek drainages. 

At the time there is no campsite but one will be established but for now will be primitive.

This weekend we will be putting in food plots, fixing roads and mowing. If anybody is interested I can be available to show around this weekend or during the week by appointment.

Anyone interested can contact me, Scott @ 850-258-9418 / 850-638-0790
or e-mail me. I had posted this before and thanks for prior interest but with the major reset I lost the contacts. It will be on a first one with lease money basis since the last two comitted verbally but haven't paid and the money has to be in soon


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

What city you close to?


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 10, 2004)

The lease is about 20 minutes northwest from Bonifay, Fl and about 30 from Chipley


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 10, 2004)

did i also mention that the rut cranks up the first part of january and that you can hunt till just about the end of february

the only bad thing is that holmes county as of now has a closed turkey season but the game commision is evaluating to see if it can be opened next year, just think hunting turkeys that have not been hunted in six years  

the place does have some hogs as well but not sure of the size of the population. i did see 4 last monday with the biggest being about 125 lbs

also try to contact me at 850 638-4077 the 638-0790 is my work but i am hardly ever in the office

scott


----------

